# A few jet calls today



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Had some jetting calls today. A lot of them. Not a photo of actual work but of the rain we had today. I did 10 invoiced hrs of jetting and called it a day.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's that put in your pocket?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A couple of repeat customers $395 hr, the others were $450/min 2 hours.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't counted yet but $4500ish I suppose.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd call that a pretty darn good day!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The wife had other plans (Christmas) for me but I decided to make money instead.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Storm drains?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Storm drains?


Yes. Some are easy, just have to get wet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Had some jetting calls today. A lot of them. Not a photo of actual work but of the rain we had today. I did 10 invoiced hrs of jetting and called it a day.


With a 2 hr minimum how long did that take you?

Some days are pure gravy...:thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was out about 10 hrs yesterday, including hookup to jetter and travel time. Did not return jetter to shop yet though.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet! I had 2 but didnt make that kind of dough!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Wish I could get that here. People complain now. Too many yahoos running around these parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Wish I could get that here. People complain now. Too many yahoos running around these parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Premium rates are a lot easier to quote when you get 5 or 6 " of rain.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> Sweet! I had 2 but didnt make that kind of dough!


Rare day for sure (as far as jetting goes). More lined up for Monday(if they can wait). The office was turning down calls by lunch time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Rare day for sure (as far as jetting goes). More lined up for Monday(if they can wait). The office was turning down calls by lunch time.


Why are you getting so many from the rain? Do you guys have combination sewers up there?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Why are you getting so many from the rain? Do you guys have combination sewers up there?


Their storm sewers are undergoing stress testing this year...

They went from drought to flooding in about 2 storms...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Why are you getting so many from the rain? Do you guys have combination sewers up there?


Lots of trees here so lots of leaves. Also lots of hills so sediment fills residential/commercial storm drains often. We are in our 3rd(?) year of heavy annual rain. Plenty of storm drain work here.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Enjoy reading these jetting threads. put a deposit on a 184 last week. Exited and scared all at once.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toli said:


> Enjoy reading these jetting threads. put a deposit on a 184 last week. Exited and scared all at once.


Don't worry about it...

Someone said, build it and they will come...
They weren't kidding!

Properly marketed, you'll be wondering why you didn't pull the trigger a long time ago, and it will soon be all you want to do...:yes:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> Enjoy reading these jetting threads. put a deposit on a 184 last week. Exited and scared all at once.



So was I. It worked out far better than I ever could of hoped for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> So was I. It worked out far better than I ever could of hoped for.


Did you take the "Better Jetter Course?"


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Quoting Red. You will wonder why you didn't buy one earlier,, having a problem copy paste on phone,,, 
So true, I'm buying a new truck with a 16 box on it so I don't have to pull it around. And I can afford this because of the added income. Like Red said. I wish I would have had the guts, knowledge, etc, earlier.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Toli said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy reading these jetting threads. put a deposit on a 184 last week. Exited and scared all at once.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did you take the "Better Jetter Course?"



Lol. No. I am the better jetter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

.......................


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> .......................



I'll take that course right after I finish reading Spartans sewer cleaner handbook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

They have instructables for jetting? Well I'll be danged. Here I thought everyone just started building Frankenstein machines in the shop and put them to work


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Did you take the "Better Jetter Course?"


I subbed out my jetting for years and watched almost every job. Learned a lot from watching and helping.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I subbed out my jetting for years and watched almost every job. Learned a lot from watching and helping.


There is a little more to it than just jetting techniques...

I mean really, isn't that just sticking a hose in a hole...:laughing:

Making really good money doing it might be a whole nuther thing...:whistling2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You are correct.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another 6 hours billed clearing storm/corrugated pipes. 2 more jobs scheduled tomorrow and yet the heavy rain continues. But I have an excavator virtually abandoned on a dig job so it's not all good.

Sold $14,000 in pipe replacement, so overall a good day.

Photo 1 is the tail end (pvc) of 150'+ of corrugated pipe under a neighborhood parking area. Sawcutting asphalt starts as soon as the rain stops.

The other photos are failed corrugated pipe on the side of a house, it gets replaced as soon as the rain stops.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Are you jetting corrugated? If so, are you holding your pressure down? Do you generally find it in good shape or bad?


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Properly marketed, you'll be wondering why you didn't pull the trigger a long time ago, and it will soon be all you want to do...:yes:


The marketing aspect is a challenge for me. A welcomed challenge. Failure is not an option.

You guys have any tips to share either publicly or privately? What's worked, what hasn't?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toli said:


> Are you jetting corrugated? If so, are you holding your pressure down? Do you generally find it in good shape or bad?


Of course I jet corrugated. It varies in condition but generally I get it clear.


----------

